# Devilbiss 220 compressor refurb.



## road (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey all ,

I have been refurb ing my old Devilbiss 220 compressor 
I am down to waiting for a new gasket set and air switch (on order) and buying a few new fittings 
My Question is does any know how to torque these disc type valves ?

I know what the torque settings are just need to know if there are any special details on how its done.


----------

